# 2012 Cruze Check Engine Light and Traction Control Lights Came On



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Just curious, what was the weather like when this happened? ....glad you got it all sorted out & your cruze is back !


----------



## CHIEFZUSAF (Aug 23, 2012)

Weather was mild drizzle and temps probably around 60s


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

interesting.... thanks


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there CHIEFZUSAF,

I’m sorry to hear that you experienced this concern with your Cruze. I’m glad that the dealership has resolved this for you. Feel free to follow up with us regarding your dealership visit. I will be glad to reach out to them and tell them of your satisfaction. Also if you have any other concerns or questions regarding your Cruze please let me know. We can be reached via private message if any extra assistance is needed. I look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CHIEFZUSAF (Aug 23, 2012)

Everything was absolutely perfect. The Dublin Chevrolet team always treats me great.

I don't get this good of a service whenever I take my 2011 BMW 740Li to Pleasanton BMW and I bought that from them brand new in late 2010.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Haven't purchased a shop manual yet, seems like _P0171_ System Too Lean P0172 System ..... _P1101_ Mass Air Flow Sensor out of Self-Test Range ..... _P2270_ O2 Sensor Signal Stuck Lean are common codes, and sure would run lean with any kind of a vacuum leak. 

Lean burning engines have high combustion chamber temperatures and can burn out exhaust valves, EPA doesn't like excessive NOx production and you would certainly notice loss of power. In aircraft where the pilot has control over the mixture sure had to watch the EGT, exhaust gas temperature, it will skyrocket when running lean. But sure had to be leaned out in altitude or would be kicking out black smoke.

_U0100_- lost communication with engine control module/powertrain control module A-confirmed. See this code can drive some guys nuts. Couldn't find a good answer outside of a loose connection someplace. Or exactly what it communicates with. With any new vehicle, a heck of a lot to learn. Could also be a flashram problem where the firmware is tripping over its own feet. 

Cruze like the Ecotec 2.2L uses a plastic intake manifold, never was too concerned about this, because it is just that, an intake manifold. But using a plastic intake manifold on a V-6, I say no thanks to this. Caused many a Chevy owner grief because it also carried coolant from one bank to the other, its thermal expansion is far greater than aluminum. And getting coolant into the combustion chamber is like pouring sugar into the gas tank. Don't need this kind of grief.

Ha, old school when all engine components were cast iron, never was a problem like this before.

Was under the impression that the TCS was a completely independent system from engine controls outside of killing the throttle, but again learning. So wondering why these lights went on. They sure come on when one wheel spins faster than the other.

Kind of have a sore back this morning, never got that promised rain yesterday, first a very sloppy sleet followed by 2" of snow. Way too wet to use my snow thrower so had to clear a 60 by 40 foot driveway by hand. With super cold temps last night, driveway would be like a skating ring and would have never been able to climb it this morning. Even with the TCS turned off.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We got all of the rain Nick . Sure was nice to finally get a free car wash . You just take it easy up there in them there woods .. looks as though you have been brushing up on these codes . That is a good thing to help yourself keep busy with ..


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With just a tad of experience in this field, loved military diagnostic codes where had the bucks to spend on a secondary or tertiary reference.

Won't find this in consumer grade automotive, so for the most part, either a complete open or shorted circuit. Many of the sensors are analog, would be certainly be nice if they gave the specifications I/O for each one. 88 Supra was nice enough to provide this information. When you first start a cold engine, in open loop mode, O2 sensor is worthless as is the catalytic converter.

But open loop parameters can be compensated for with a lookup table in the microcontroller circuitry. With OBD I, this information was store in RAM powered by the battery. If the battery was disconnected, would lose this important data. No longer true with OBD II, stored in flashram, disconnecting the battery has no effect. With the Surpa, was able to pull all the sensors, had graphs for the ranges, and being dead center, was nothing to learn.

Not good having attorneys present, don't want to provide this important data as liable for a warranty if out of tolerance. So left guessing, ha, replace with a known good component. How does one know if that component is good when no specs are provided? Well it seems to work in another vehicle.

Another is solid state, do not test, but the only tester the manual will provide is an ohmmeter, the last piece of test equipment one would use, an oscilloscope is what is required. Too complicated is the response. An ohmmeter is worthless.

Boils down to diagnosting automotive problems is the most difficult area in the entire electronics field. It doesn't have to be this way. 

Will stop here, could write a book on this subject.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would #4 on this diagram be the cam cover? Use to call it a valve cover, and vacuum leak? More likely an oil leak.










Just curious as what to look out for.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CHIEFZUSAF said:


> Everything was absolutely perfect. The Dublin Chevrolet team always treats me great.
> 
> I don't get this good of a service whenever I take my 2011 BMW 740Li to Pleasanton BMW and I bought that from them brand new in late 2010.


Well this is certainly good news CHIEFZUSA! :clap:If you're ever interested in sending Dublin Chevrolet a formal dealership compliment, we'd just need your name and vehicle identification number. 

Amber N. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CHIEFZUSAF (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes #4 is what they changed as well as the Intake Manifold.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

CHIEFZUSAF said:


> Yes #4 is what they changed as well as the Intake Manifold.


Can't help but to ask, was all this work done under that 100K mile power train warranty?

Was helping a friend with a 2005 Ford escape 4 cylinder with intake manifold leakage problems 102K miles on it and already 8 years old. 1,500 miles away. His first problem was removing it without the right tools. Managed to remove 9 out of 10 bolts except one buried one. His problem was exactly what I expected, Ford uses O-rings for gaskets, dumb in my opinion, contact with the head, they turned to dust, but after several calls and long talks, he finally got it done.

Got me to wondering what the Cruze is using, but can't find a diagram or picture of the intake manifold gasket. Usually if one has a problem like this, the rest of us will. Did they replace the entire intake manifold? Looked up the price and got sticker shock for this piece of plastic.


----------



## CHIEFZUSAF (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes all the work was done under the 100K warranty....they replaced the Cam Cover and the entire Intake Manifold.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

CHIEFZUSAF said:


> Yes all the work was done under the 100K warranty....they replaced the Cam Cover and the entire Intake Manifold.


This is great to know, don't have to write this down, with what they want for parts and labor, should be very easy to remember.


----------



## Rasmalabre (Dec 16, 2015)

*Cruze not looking good for NA manufacturers*

I'm experiencing the same engine and traction control light coming on and getting no power. I had brought my Cruze into the dealership after getting an oil change. The guy who changed my oil showed where engine oil was leaking from top of engine. Though he was not a Chevy mechanic and his facility never did engine work just oil changes I took his word that it was more than likely a gasket or seal which would be a quick fix n covered by warranty.............. I brought my car straight to the dealership to have the issues addressed. Explained to the service technician at Chevy what the problem was with oil leaking from top of engine n dripping on heat shield. Left my car took the shuttle home. Got a call a couple of hours later saying it had nothing to do with engine oil. He said transmission oil was leaking and that I needed new transmission lines........ New transmission lines on a 2012 vehicle. Wow not comforting especially for someone who has never bought a domestic car in their life.... Not a good first look! I told him that it was engine oil on the engine not transmission oil, I can tell the difference between the two like many others but decided to put trust into my first domestic car and technician.......$460 later I got new lines.... A broken key taped to the key unit and a smile! Not satisfied with the technician I brought him out to the car and asked him to show me what they did. He pointed at the "new lines they put in towards the bottom of the engine. I then said well how does "Tranny fluid come from the bottom of the engine and land on the top of the engine and was told then that it might of been something that is called seepage from the engine oil cap which is not covered. Two weeks later my engine and stability lights come on and the car would not go over 15/20 Khmer. So I'm going in to the dealership once again. Is this the service that I should become use to while dealing with a domestic manufacturer? Lies and thievery? Well Chevy today you get one chance to redeem yourself! 
[email protected]


----------



## hwells5 (Jun 30, 2016)

I think I am having this same issue. I am very nervous, as car problems always cause great anxiety for me. I was on my way to an appointment just this afternoon when I noticed my check engine light pop on. On my way back from the appointment I saw that a message to check traction control came on. My factory warranty is now up and I am extremely concerned about the costs I may be facing. I have had SO many issues with my 2012 Chevy Cruze. I had taken my vehicle into Bobby Chevrolet many times to have it serviced for other stabiliti trak issues and at one point my car was shaking so badly it was undriveable. This is another nightmare situation I am facing now thanks to this poorly made vehicle. I don't think I'll ever buy Chevy again...hate to have to move to foreign made cars, but they do seem to have minimal issues on the road. VERY disappointed.


----------

